# My Dre boy made me so happy at the campground!



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

So the other day my girlfriend and I went out to a campground to visit her dad who was camping. I was nervous at first because Dre has issues with other dogs (which we are working on), and strangers. People he knows is okay but sometimes he will bark at strangers (not frequently) which we are working on too. Anywho I wanted to get him the exposure to all the other people and dogs camping. So we get there and immediately I take him for a lap around the campground. And almost immediately a mass of young children run up behind and ask to pet the dog. Especially this little tiny 4 or 5 year old girl cute as a button asks if she can pet him. I was nervous at first because her face was basically the same height as dres mouth. I agree to let her pet him taking a firm firm grasp on his leash and a full alertness so I could control the situation. To make a long story short after the initial pet by the girl she was basically hanging all over his neck, hugging on him, just all over him basically. And I look at Dre, he didnt even flinch. He let this girl do what ever she wanted basically without doing anything! I was thrilled!! She asked if she could ride him because she said he reminded her of a horse lol, I said that probably wasn't a good idea, but He was such a good boy at the campground. I am very proud of the progression he's making and apparently he loves children which is awesome!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Great news, glad to hear Dre did a wonderful job. Keep up the great work :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job to the both of you!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

GSDs are SMART. They know kids are just bags of silly behavior that mean no harm. Kids don't posture menacingly(when they try it's a caricature anyway), and smart dogs see this clear as a bell. Another theory I have on the matter is that kids don't have the stink of hormones like adults do, even less for the dogs to worry with. Banjo melted around kids, just a big puddle of goo. He tolerated adults, with many gestures asking me to remove him. Once you have a few years under your belt with a GSD you will find yourself taking heed of your dogs judgements when encountering people. They sense things on levels we cannot grasp.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice. your dog did well. get out there and train and socialize
everyday.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

brembo said:


> GSDs are SMART. They know kids are just bags of silly behavior that mean no harm. Kids don't posture menacingly(when they try it's a caricature anyway), and smart dogs see this clear as a bell. Another theory I have on the matter is that kids don't have the stink of hormones like adults do, even less for the dogs to worry with. Banjo melted around kids, just a big puddle of goo. He tolerated adults, with many gestures asking me to remove him. Once you have a few years under your belt with a GSD you will find yourself taking heed of your dogs judgements when encountering people. They sense things on levels we cannot grasp.


I know it's so crazy how they can sense things about people, at first when I got my gsd I was like ahh he's a normal dog just like all the other labs and other breeds I've had growing up, then an instance happened where my buddies uncle was around ( he's a known alcoholic and I believe he's abusive to his family) no proof tho on the abusive part just comes off as an A HOLE. And Dre did not like when he would go near me and my girlfriend. I think he could sense that about him, this is my first gsd ever and it blows my mind how intelligent he is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Mguz11 said:


> this is my first gsd ever and it blows my mind how intelligent he is.





Get used to it, they will amaze you on so many levels. You have the best the canine world has to offer on your hands. Now your job is to be the best owner as you can muster. It's a great path to follow, as one ounce of effort on your part often yields a pound of results.


----------

